# Custom Vivarium's



## Philcw

Hiya,


Any shape,size,colour and even custom made interior, e.g. Numerous levels, bridges, water holes, hides etc...

Please contact us via PM or email either:
[email protected]

Also if you would like to know of our own range please do not hesitate to contact 




Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## jarcat

Hiya, i'm looking for a viv for a new cham that i am getting, i can tell you the measurements, and it would be great if you could give me a outline of cost ? xx Amy 
Width= 2 foot
Depth=1 foot 1
Length=3 foot 4


----------



## GothGirl

Hi

I'm looking for six 24x12x12 vivariums in black ash, or other black wood and delivery to WF10 1PF....can you get me a quote please?

Thanks


----------



## 6project6nightmare6

Hi could give me a rough cost for a bearded dragon viv.
Preferably in black wood.
4ft-long
1 1/2ft 2ft- wide
2ft - high


----------

